# Beautiful GSDs! Pictures VAGSR



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So I hope they don't mind, I am snagging some of the pictures from here:
Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Dogs

The stories really make some of these dogs special though. 

Bear










Cookie









Duke

















Lady









Sandy









:wub: Hunta









And that's just a few - do you have a favorite (easy to just highlight the photo and paste it)? Hope they don't mind!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They are all adorable and need forever homes! Bump for these babies!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Come on Virginia show these dogs there is a santa claus and find them forever homes!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Lady looks like our previous GSD/Husky mix, Paige. I SO wish we could take on another dog right now...just can't. 

Scarlett is from VAGSR...


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks so much Jean - that was a really nice thing to do! 

I have to say, Bear is a FAN-tastic dog. He is well behaved, VERY friendly and just an all around good boy. Sable, who is also on the site, was his surrogate mom and I am fostering her right now. When I drove away with Sable, it was horrible, Bear cried and howled for her. I felt like a criminal. If I did not also have Bob, who hates other males, I would probably adopt Bear. The photo does not do him justice - he is one of the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen.

Thanks again for posting some of our little charges!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am always looking at the VGSR dogs. Old dog is still hanging on. Don't know for how much longer, but I'll definitely be back on the site. Should probably get pre-qualified. HA!

SHHHH! Please don't tell Annie I just said that.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My Max (pulled/fostered and adopted through Virginia GSD Rescue) is a carbon copy of Duke. They could be brothers. It is uncanny.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hunta ,then Bear then oh no they are all wonderful. Hunta looks like a very sweet distinquished gentlemen. Love softies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, went on to look again!









Dixie
Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Dogs

OH! He's deaf! :wub: What a cutie!









Okay, I am going to stop - there are others!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

This probably should go in the suggestion box, but since you have this thread thought I'd ask it here.

Why don't we have a separate category where rescues can post pictures of dogs they currently have available for adoption? Much like you did here!

It seems to me that the more exposure these dogs can get, the higher the probability they will find a forever home faster, and the more space the rescues will then have to save other dogs.

Just a thought.....


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting some doggie pix again. 

Dixie is such a lover girl. At the Super Pet Expo, just as soon as she met me, she draped herself across my lap and absolutely covered my face with kisses. She is such an affectionate pooch. If anyone is looking for a dog to do agility, or a running partner, Dixie is your dream dog. 

We also just placed the cutest six month old pup you have ever seen! She is a little silver sable girl that was a stray down in Franklin County VA. I was thinking that I lost my mind because I said I would foster a puppy - I always take the old dogs - they are my favorites. But this little girl was only 24 hours from getting the needle at the shelter so against my better judgment, I took her. This short experience served to make me hold the angels that foster puppies in even higher esteem than I already do. Those people should be nominated for sainthood!

My arms are covered with scratches and my fingers all have bite marks from the adorable little menace. Thank doG a pair of our volunteers adopted her from me very quickly!!!

Another really awesome dog on our site is Sargento - he is such a nice fellow.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

We really do have so BE-U-TI-FUL doggies!! I wish I had room for ALL of them. I guess then I would be a hoarder and you would see me on that show.


----------

